# Merry Christmas Funny Guys



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

I just want you to know I will be wearing these in Florida in April since somebody was so kind as to purchase them for me as a Christmas gift. :biggrin:













2012-12-21_15-24-22_994.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Dec 21, 2012


















2012-12-21_15-23-43_563.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Dec 21, 2012


















2012-12-21_15-23-18_639.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Dec 21, 2012






And I will get my adopted sister Laurel to take pics. :sausage:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats funny as hell. Thanks to who ever did this for you.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome. Made my day.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thats funny as hell. Thanks to who ever did this for you.



I wonder who that might be Brian?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have no clue Joel but who ever it is deserves a pat on the back. And I am not taking a picture of you in it.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 21, 2012)

I was planning on going the NFL next year but if Joel is going to be running around with those on I might have to reconsider!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2012)

I know who that was.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

nepas said:


> :laugh1:
> 
> I know who that was.



lol I was convinced it was Brian. If it was you, I will issue double punishment Rick.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2012)

nepas said:


> :laugh1:
> 
> I know who that was.



Good Job Rick. How did you know Pink was Joel's fav color.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2012)

Love it...............


----------



## linguica (Dec 21, 2012)

Why don't you come over here to San Francisco and model your new undies. You'll be a big hit.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2012)

I think we may finally need a rule for the North Florida Gathering it would be no pink panty wearing for Joel 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job Rick I'd have liked to see his face when he opened them


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh i cant take credit for this.

I was thinking Kenneth


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

lol They may not fit, but I am gonna wear them Jerry. 

Some people just like to watch the world burn and I am one of them. :biggrin:


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

nepas said:


> Oh i cant take credit for this.
> 
> I was thinking Kenneth



So we have a conspiracy eh?


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 21, 2012)

Yall are too funny.... There are some beaches that you will fit in with those.......


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2012)

Didn't Kenneth say he was a Pretty Pretty Princess that like pink Undies or something like that?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...il-13th-14th-and-15th-2012/360_40#post_798444


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Yall are too funny.... There are some beaches that you will fit in with those.......



One more reason for you to come down and hang with us in April jarjar.




bmudd14474 said:


> Didn't Kenneth say he was a Pretty Pretty Princess that like pink Undies or something like that?



Yes he did. Although I think you might be using that as a cover.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> jarjarchef said:
> 
> 
> > Yall are too funny.... There are some beaches that you will fit in with those.......
> ...




This is too funny not to take credit for but sadly I cannot.


----------



## eman (Dec 21, 2012)

Decided you would enjoy those more than a fruitcake this year.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

eman said:


> Decided you would enjoy those more than a fruitcake this year.



You too Bob? :o(


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 21, 2012)

I am trying too. But that did not work out to well for me and the South Florida gathering......  But someone running around in pink panties is very temping to see..... But I usually prefer the opposite gender, but I can use a good laugh....


----------



## eman (Dec 21, 2012)

I promise ,You will get more than one good laugh over the weekend!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good....

Eman I love your signature.... Nothing but respect here for our Military and First Responders.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 21, 2012)

Cute undies you have there Joel- looks like there fresh outta sheriff Joe's tent city. Come april they will bring a whole new meaning to (put your big girl (errrr) boy panties on and enjoy yourself). Hope to see you but not them next year.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

desertlites said:


> Cute undies you have there Joel- looks like there fresh outta sheriff Joe's tent city. Come april they will bring a whole new meaning to (put your big girl (errrr) boy panties on and enjoy yourself). Hope to see you but not them next year.



You will see them with a vengeance Bob. 

Merry Christmas my friend. I hope you are doing well. :biggrin:


----------



## linguica (Dec 21, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> You will see them with a vengeance Bob.
> Merry Christmas my friend. I hope you are doing well.


Remember the Wrath of Khan....."Vengeance is a dish best served cold".


----------



## desertlites (Dec 21, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Remember the Wrath of Khan....."Vengeance is a dish best served cold".


 That there is funny!!!     We can only hope for frigid temps come April. Merry Christmas to you and Mia buddy.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 21, 2012)

:biggrin:



~Martin


----------

